# LMGT2 wheel bolt torque?



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Evening everyone, I recently picked up a set of LMGT2***8217;s that had been powder coated and I need to put them back together before they go on the car. What is the proper wheel bolt torque specs to mount the face to the barrel. Hoping some one has the correct #***8217;s. I really dont want to snap a bolt off.


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

are these 18s? If the hardware are M8s, Anywhere between 18-22 ft lbs is fine, do it in a star pattern. I suggest using a (low power) impact to bring all the bolts down fully, then use a torque wrench to achieve final torque. Take your time.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

They are 17's, I think I found on one of the other forums around 15-16Nm or 11ft/lbs should do it. Thank you very much for the info though. I hope to get them all put back together this weekend and on the car shortly after that.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

This doesn't really answer your question, when I did mine, annoyingly I had 2 torque wrench's, 5-20nm and 30-150nm. (Too tight to get one in between ) 20nm didn't feel enough and 30nm felt too much. (How accurate they are is another question) So I just did them all up to 20, then just gave them all a bit more after. No snapped bolts and pressure is all good! 

Let us know how you get on!


----------

